

Apple.com is down? - milani


======
jaachan
's Dead for me here in Europe, but isup.me says it's up.

I still get a "AkamaiGHost" response via telnet though.

------
aferreira
It is working but the US store seems to be down for maintenance.

------
jbrooksuk
Nope all is good here.

------
pymonks
Works fine for me

------
siliconesoul
it was down from 4am till 8am GMT -1

